# Genetic help!!



## Twotales (Jan 28, 2014)

Genetic code for eyes?

I am super confused with the genetic codes.
On here it says a dove is aa B* C* D* pp
and silver is aa B* C* dd pp

pp is for eyes and means red/pink eyes correct? On the standards page of the AFRMA it says doves have black eyes and silvers have red.

I am also wondering what a black and tan with white spots would be, is that piebald? If so what are the letters/genetic code for that one?

Sorry for all the questions!


----------



## PPVallhunds (Jul 26, 2010)

Yes pink eye gene is p,the problem you habe is that the AFRMA is the oppersit way around the the rest of the club's (apperantpy there the only club to have then the other way around) so what the AFRMA call dove the rest of the club's call lilac which is aa, bb, bb, PP, (choc + blue) and what they call lilac the other clubs clubs call dove aa, B, D, pp (pinkeyed black)
Yes silver is pink eyed blue, I guess they are just calling there eyes red instead of pink for some reason, some call them red some call pink.

Yep a black tan with white spots would mostlikley be pied if the white marking are not matching another marked varity (like doesn't habe a white band)
So would be at/a B, D, C, P, s,s


----------



## Twotales (Jan 28, 2014)

Alright, thank you very much! so to see if I understand it correctly, if I have a blue tan, pied with black eyes she would be at/a B, d/d C, P, s, s?


----------



## PPVallhunds (Jul 26, 2010)

Yep completely correct


----------



## Twotales (Jan 28, 2014)

Okay one more question, code for a blue brindle?

I am guessing,

A^vy B, C, d/d P,

I am in the USA


----------



## PPVallhunds (Jul 26, 2010)

from what ive read yep so the stripes would be blue instead of black. although it the mouse is Avy/A d/d it would be blue agouti brindle, so to be just blue agouti it would need to be Avy/a or Avy/Avy.


----------



## Twotales (Jan 28, 2014)

Picked up a beige doe today, beige would be aa B* c^e* D* P* since I don't know anything about her heritage correct?


----------



## PPVallhunds (Jul 26, 2010)

yep


----------

